# Navarre Pier 6/4/11



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Had my best friend down visiting for a few days. We got a late start, but we tore the spanish up!! Kept 10, smallest one was about 17" largest was about 24". Caught so many hard tails that my wrist hurt from fighting them! Caught 4-5 small bonita too! He has never fished saltwater before and was loving it!!! Had a pretty good day!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

AWSOME!!! Now he's hooked!!!


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

devndeb said:


> AWSOME!!! Now he's hooked!!!


He couldn't get the hang of "NOT bass fishing" He kept slowing down his retrieve when the hardtails would get fired up near his lure. I hooked up with a 2 pound hardtail and handed him the rod... he was fighting and gruntin... when he finally got it in... He said There is no way that little fish was fighing that hard!! 

I got him to finally start hooking up... I challenged him... "The next time you see all those fish swarming around by the gotcha... Reel it in as fast as you can without jerking it out of the water" He started catching them on back to back casts! Great time with a great friend! :thumbsup:


----------

